# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Планета Доброти

## мира

Уважаемые коллеги! Спасибо Вам Всем за то что вы есть, спасибо за вашу доброту, щедрость  и любовь которая объединяет всех форумчан дарить детям всё самое лучшее.

----------


## Natysja12

Вітаю з відкриттям нової сторіночки, але в мене пише , що нічого не знайдено

----------


## мира

Cпасибо! Пока что видео находится в обработке youtube, поскольку только загрузила, через 10 минут можна будет пересмотреть

----------


## oksana888

Колыбельная  такая нежная, красивая, душевная. Спасибо, получила  огромное  удовольствие,  подзарядилась  добротой  :Yes4:

----------

мира (22.04.2018)

----------


## катя 98

Мира ,имя правда не знаю,я поздравляю с мастерской.
Хотела спросить а поете вы на видио?

----------


## мира

Нет, я ставила сам танец, а поёт моя напарница, танцуют воспитанники и воспитатели

----------


## Валя Муза

С новосельем! Удачи в новом домике!

----------


## Наталія а

Вітаю!!! Успіхів Вам!!!

----------


## мира

Следующий номер называется "Барвиста Україна" (дети 5-6 лет). Буду рада если пригодится в работе, приятного просмотра

----------

Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## мира

Думаю, что к 8 марта этот танец может пригодится

"МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЛЕДИ" ч.1



"МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЛЕДИ" ч.2

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (21.03.2016), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## катя 98

*мира*, простите за вопрос,это ваши авторские танцы или нет? :Blush2:

----------


## daniv62

Мира, не могу, к сожалению, посмотреть ни один танец.

----------


## мира

Нашла на просторах интернета НА УКРАИНСКОМ: папки-передвижки, медальки, фоны, дипломы, мирилки, загадки, стихи про осень  и т.д. красочно-оформленые http://interesno.bbmy.ru/viewtopic.php?id=271&p=6

----------


## хвостик

Спасибо, *мира*, за позитив!!!!! Зашла на форум с мыслями о выпускном и тут.... ЗАБЫЛАСЬ!!!!!!!!
 :071:

----------


## мира

ДЕВОЧКИ, НАШЛА ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ САЙТ ДЛЯ МУЗРУКОВ, СПАСИБО АВТОРУ!

http://muz-ruk.ucoz.ru/forum/1

----------


## лида-1410

> ДЕВОЧКИ, НАШЛА ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ САЙТ ДЛЯ МУЗРУКОВ, СПАСИБО АВТОРУ!
> 
> http://muz-ruk.ucoz.ru/forum/1


Спасибо большое за очень ценный и интересный сайт!

----------


## мира

Немного материала про Лесю Украинку
Минусовка и текст на слова Л. Украинки "На зеленому горбочку"
https://yadi.sk/d/VaMDhNIsfDa23 (-)
https://yadi.sk/i/go9Co9ObfDa2D текст
 родина Л. Украинки

----------

Наталі (22.03.2016)

----------


## мира

Пісня "Варенички"
Слова: Вадим Крищенко	Музика: Олексій Семенов
1. Вареники, ліпеники діти ліплять в відрах,
Посміхається лукаво на столі макітра.
А вареничків чимало з вишнями і з сиром.
Їжте, мамо, їжте, тато, набирайтесь сили.

Приспів: Ой варенички кручені-страва незвичайна |2p.
Для обіду, для вечері і для чарування. |

2.Вареники, вареники та ще й варениці,
Як побачать, усміхнуться вікна у світлиці.
Що ж ти милий, чорнобривий заглядаєш в очі.
Сама бачу вареничків, вареників хочеш.

Приспів.

3. Поли ш мені із порогу слова у коханні.
Дай вареничків голубко у густій сметані.
Не по - три, не по - чотири йому подавала,
Вареничками з світлиці його чарувала.. 


https://yadi.sk/d/33gtZt-zfDbVm -

----------

Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019)

----------


## мира

Девочки, спасибо за поддержку, люблю и целую Вас. Мы ведь здесь для этого и общаемся, чтобы чем-то делиться, что-то для себя взять в копилочку, чему-то научиться у других. Вальс я сейчас обновлю ссылку, а танец в ясельках неврят ли, поскольку выставляла моя заведующая, и к сожалению "хорошие" коментарии у неё на страничке тоже оказались, мне сегодня было очень стыдно перед ней. Поэтому просить её обновить ссылку я не буду.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/10644399...94490761781885

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (21.03.2016), Лариса12 (21.03.2016), Наталі (22.03.2016), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## Izmail96

> Вальс я сейчас обновлю ссылк


  Мирочка,  посмотрела  вальс  и  получила  истинное  удовольствие...  не  знаю,  ты  ставила  или  хореограф-  но очень  и  очень  достойно!!!!!  Особенно  впечатлила  постановка  рук  и  ног  в  первой   позиции  у  девочек-  просто  превосходно... Синхронность  соблюдена.  Очень  понравилось...    МОЛОДЧИНКА!!!!!!!!!

----------

мира (11.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> и к сожалению "хорошие" коментарии у неё на страничке тоже оказались, мне сегодня было очень стыдно перед ней.


Не нужно расстраиваться. Сколько людей ,столько и мнений.




> Вальс я сейчас обновлю ссылку


Мне вальс понравился.Уже то,что все  дети правильно исполняли вальсовое движение-огромное достижение.Не по наслышке знаю,как трудно  учить с дошкольниками вальс,из-за того,что очень мало времени.Все  ритмично и синхронно.Мальчишки,как мальчишки...К девочкам практически нет замечаний. А самое главное,дети все  делали сами,не искали глазами музрука. Молодец. :Ok:

----------

мира (11.01.2019)

----------


## мира

Когда-то ставила танец "Паняночка весна", и мои первые костюмы и первое выступление на отборочном туре 

https://yadi.sk/i/RNiK4H3BhN8TR

https://yadi.sk/i/2kz1kkpnhN8Uv

----------

Борковская Н (21.03.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.03.2016)

----------


## мира

Не знаю в чём причина, но фотографии не загружаются, вернее я загрузила, но ссылок не видно... только так

https://yadi.sk/i/2kz1kkpnhN8Uv
https://yadi.sk/i/RNiK4H3BhN8TR

----------


## Natysja12

> Не знаю в чём причина, но фотографии не загружаются, вернее я загрузила, но ссылок не видно... только так
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/2kz1kkpnhN8Uv
> https://yadi.sk/i/RNiK4H3BhN8TR
> https://yadi.sk/i/d6jWvuu4hN8Vm


Фотографії дуже гарні,на жаль останньої немає.Дуже цікава ідея з спідницею. Хотілось би подивитись,а є відео цього таночку?

----------


## мира

Делала презентацию для сына "Колискова", склеила информацию про колыбельную и добавила песню-караоке Н. Май "Колискова для звірят"

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2d1S/dQu86v6oZ

----------

natalia1508 (19.01.2016), Vikysia (14.03.2017), Лариса12 (21.03.2016), Лильчик (21.03.2016), Полечка (22.03.2016)

----------


## мира

Танец "Облака" на песню "Облака" Гоман

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (21.03.2016), катя 98 (21.03.2016)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Мира, первый раз попала в вашу темку. Спасибо за танцы, которые увидела! Много ссылок не открываются, а жаль...

----------

мира (22.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Добрый вечер Мирочка. Вот и попал в Вашу темку. По тому, что увидел, очень хорошее впечатление. Вы молодец. Жаль что большая часть не открывается

----------

мира (22.03.2016)

----------


## Борковская Н

Мира!Я благодарна вам,за то,что делитесь своим  материалом,это уже -  какое  добро....А в остальном - не суди,да  не  судим  будешь,это нужно помнить  всем.Каждый выбирает себе то,что ему  нравится.Еще раз  вам  огромное спасибо  за материал.

----------

мира (22.03.2016)

----------


## мира

Рада гостям. К сожалению очень много видео с танцев у меня нету, хоть и хочется поделиться, это старые запасы. А у родителей не допросишься видео.

----------


## мира

А вот мои детки-конфетки с Нового года 
https://yadi.sk/i/Lr7nad7XqPENQ 

https://yadi.sk/i/dsQwzMpfqPESy

Обновляю ссылочку на колыбельную 
https://yadi.sk/i/pS4c1dgzqPEkM

----------

Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## мира

Девочки, нашла итересную ремикс обработку песни "Два веселі гусі" Діани Бондарец https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jhcZ/to3U5zqFf может сгодится

----------

laratet (21.04.2017), na4a (09.02.2017), USER_127027 (08.02.2017), viculy (09.02.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017), Херсон-75 (21.04.2017)

----------


## мира

Старые запасы видео нашла, может кому понадобится https://youtu.be/AojOzLybATU Танец "Маленькая леди"

----------

Stashynj (19.10.2016), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## мира

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/36e4/Ae4xXpYe8

На елочном базаре
С самого утра
Мы елку выбирали
И, наконец, - Ура!

Вот она, пушистая,
Душистая, смолистая,
Колючая, дремучая,
Самая лучшая!

Идем мы с папой в ногу
И я не отстаю,
Нам все дают дорогу
И хвалят все мою:

Ёлочку пушистую,
Душистую, смолистую,
Колючую, дремучую,
Самую лучшую!

И мама нас встречая
Не сводит с елки глаз:
- Какая замечательная
Елочка у нас!

Огромная, смолистая,
Колючая, дремучая,
Самая пушистая,
Самая лучшая!

----------

lolu66 (27.10.2016)

----------


## мира

Ещё нашла одну классную песенку "Птичка"  
            Слова: Ю. Энтин, 
           Музыка: Д.Тухманов 

Села птичка на ветку. 
Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ляля! 
Хочешь, Птичка, конфетку ? 
Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ляля! 

Вкусную-превкусную, 
Сладкую-пресладкую ? 
Не хочешь совсем?! 
Я сама её съем! 

Ням-ням-ням! Ням-ням-ням! 
Ням-ням-ням! Ням-ням-ням! 
Ням-ням-ням! Ням-ням-ням! 
Ням-ням-ням! Ням-ням-ням! 

Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ля-ля! 
Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ля-ля! 

Ням-ням-ням! Ням-ням-ням! 
Ням-ням-ням! Ням! 
Ням-ням-ням-ням-ням-ням! 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B4ks/DhiiqW8yG

----------

laratet (21.04.2017), na4a (09.02.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017)

----------


## мира

Всех с новым годом, счастья, здоровья и творчества!!!



Танец с вейлами

----------

na4a (09.02.2017), ИннаНичога (05.01.2017)

----------


## мира

Восток 2016 (идея взята с форума, спасибо)
https://youtu.be/gBqXJV02gZs

----------

Пономарёва Александра (23.08.2017)

----------


## мира

https://youtu.be/ndi8DrgMda4

Ещё один танец в копилочку

----------

ivano (09.02.2017), Пономарёва Александра (23.08.2017)

----------


## ЛанаНа1

Может не туда, но песенка интересная
Песенка- переделка ДОБРОТА

Слова на мелодію пісні «Лісовий олень»

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7m9v/2Nbr6LLtU
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Kq6/QiogLYG19

----------

kievkids (01.03.2017), na4a (09.02.2017), Rita03 (04.06.2018), ИннаНичога (19.02.2017), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017), Эдита (08.02.2017)

----------


## ivano

> Ещё один танец в копилочку


Спасибо за танцы,какие у вас костюмы яркие!!!!Класс!!!!

----------

na4a (09.02.2017), ИннаНичога (09.02.2017), мира (11.01.2019), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## мира

Танець матусь з рушниками 


После окончания танца (на видео к сожалению нету этого) дети в арочку из рушников по очереди выходили из зала

----------

ivano (14.01.2018), Ната_ли (13.03.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## мира

Основная идея взята с форума, спасибо большое!

----------

ivano (14.01.2018), na4a (22.06.2017), Rita03 (04.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## мира

Танок "Діти-квіти", танцуют дети средней и старших групп

----------

fotinia s (19.03.2018), ivano (14.01.2018), Yuliya11 (02.06.2019), катя 98 (21.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (21.08.2017)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> Песенка- переделка ДОБРОТА
> 
> Слова на мелодію пісні «Лісовий олень»


Спасибо вам за прекрасную песню :Vishenka 33: 

*Мира*, мне у вас очень понравилось. :023:

----------

мира (23.08.2017)

----------


## мира

https://yadi.sk/d/sgyNJfaV3MM5Q6 Калинове намисто
https://yadi.sk/d/aTjTCH6M3MM5b9 "Я малюю" (переклад з російської пісні "Я малюю на вікні")

----------

dzvinochok (26.08.2017), Yuliya11 (02.06.2019), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2017)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> https://yadi.sk/d/sgyNJfaV3MM5Q6 Калинове намисто
> https://yadi.sk/d/aTjTCH6M3MM5b9 "Я малюю" (переклад з російської пісні "Я малюю на вікні")


Спасибо. А кто автор песен?  :Blush2:

----------


## мира

https://www.facebook.com/moidenb/vid...2378226580555/

Буги-вуги "Стиляги"

----------

